# About to get a goat



## Capt251978 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello all. New here, as the title suggests, I'm about to pick up a GTO. Car is an 06 w/auto trans. It has been close to 20 years since I have had anything close to fast. So I'm pretty stoked! Here is the thing, every other hot car I've had has been a manual so I'm a little unsure about the whole stall converter thing. It will be used a DD and the wifey wil occasionaly be driving it. Also gas mileage will be a concern. My question is this... I would like to run a slight cam (mostly for the choppy idle, love that [email protected]!) I was thinking possibly something in the 224 range with a 112lsa? Would it be advisable to run a stock converter with this profile? If so what kinda of drivability issues could I expect? Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

I didn't have any issues with that in my TBSS, but I don't think the trannys are the same. Do you not want to install a converter?


----------

